# Kennels north Birmingham



## villain1973uk (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Newbie here, we recently bought a blue staff puppy but last year booked a holiday for October and no pets are allowed,I'm very reluctant to put my dog in kennels but at the moment can't see as there is any other choice, so was wondering if there is anyone on here from north Birmingham
Area (I'm in great Barr) that can recommend me a good kennel that they use and know is good and look after dogs well.

Many Thanks


----------

